# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos,

## ilcrow

Me llamo Pedro Curvinha , soy Portugues, vivo en un pueblo junto a la frontera con espanha, llamado Elvas.
Tengo 33 años y la magia es mi hobby . me encanta aprender.

Los saludo

----------


## hectordeazul

Hola ilcrow!!!
Te cuento que entre varios magos tenemos un grupo de whattsapp. Somos magos de Latinoamérica y España. Desde ya estás bienvenido!!! Abrazo!!! 
Te paso el Link: https://chat.whatsapp.com/6MpITYFl12fDBPMB2EDwbT

----------

